# Am Samstag in die Herbrucker Schweiz



## Frankenbiker (4. Juni 2003)

Nach zahllosen Touren in der Fränkischen soll am kommenden Samstag zur Abwechslung mal die Hersbrucker Schweiz unter die Stollen genommen werden. 

Die Führung übernimmt eraserhead, und so wie er ins Schwärmen kam, verspricht die Tour feinste Trails, Technik-Schmankerl und Downhill-Prüfungen. Auch das Kulinarische soll nicht zu kurz kommen.  

Es geht dann auf den Spuren des legendären TSV 1848 Marathons Richtung Vorra und dann zu irgendwelchen Wänden.   

Treffpunkt: *Samstag, 7. Juni, 11.30 Uhr, * 

*am Sportplatz am Ortseingang von Altensittenbach/Hersbruck* 

Wenn man von Nürnberg kommt auf der B 14 durch Lauf, dann nach einigen km die Umgehungsstraße - eben die B 14, die eine Rechtskurve macht - geradeaus Richtung Hersbruck Zentrum verlassen. Die erste rechts zum Sportplatz. 

Also wer Lust hat und sich nach dem Berg für so 70-80 knackige km noch fit genug fühlt, soll einfach vorbeischauen.

CU


----------



## nils (5. Juni 2003)

Moin Michael,

das klingt ja seeehr verlockend, aber ich fahr heute abend nach Freiburg zum Bike-Jam *freu*

Falls ihr demnächst aber nochmal in das Gebiet fahrt, würde ich gern mit.

Viel Spaß euch!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2003)

Hi Frankenbiker,

die Berglein in der Gegend fand ich schon immer interessant, bin da aber noch nie gebiked.

Was ich von Dir so gehört habe und von Eraserhead bis jetzt so gesehen hab, könnte das ganz schön schweißtreibend werden.

Das Angebot ist aber einfach zu verlockend, deshalb werd ich mitkommen.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (5. Juni 2003)

...ich treib mich ab heut Abend für ein paar Tage im Fichtelgebirge rum...

Viel Spaß euch allen...

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Juni 2003)

da mich am dienstag ein rentner mit seinem auto vom rennrad geschossen hat. jetzt hab ich nichtmal mehr ein funktionierendes rennrad  
zum glück bin ich mit einer naht an der linken wade glimpflich davon gekommen. 

dann muss ich halt schonmal auf vorrat die isotonischen getränke vernichten


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2003)

Du hast momentan ja echt ne Pechsträhne. Erst das mit Deinem Votec-Rahmen und jetzt auch noch das Rennrad und die Wade lädiert.

Das gute dran:

Es kann nur besser werden....

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (5. Juni 2003)

Moin Frankenbiker,

hört sich seeehr gut an, was du da vorhast..

nur ne kurze info bitte, was meinste wie lange wir unterwegs sein werden?  müßt so zwischen sechs und sieben auf nen geburtstag und will abschätzen ob ich mitkommen kann oder net...  aber hört sich echt saugeil an...hoffe das haut hin..

ciao marco


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Juni 2003)

Hey Marco,

es wird wohl schon etwas länger werden, aber so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr werden wir wohl wieder am Auto sein.

CU


----------



## Diva (6. Juni 2003)

@ Eraserhead-de

würden soooo gerne mitkommen, weil die Gegend echt klasse ist. 
Aber nachdem das Wetter stabil und das Wochenende lang ist, werden wir die Wege im Fichtelgebirge auskundschaften. 
Vielleicht kann man dann dort mal ein gemeinsames Bike-Wochenden verbringen.

@Altitude
Vielleicht sieht man sich. Sind am Campingplatz am Fichtelsee. 
Erkennungszeichen: roter Sharan und grünes Tunnelzelt.

Ciao Diva


----------



## G-zero (6. Juni 2003)

Servus,

viel Spaß auf der Tour.

Ich bezwinge auch einen Berg. Aber ohne Bike dafür mit viel

 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Wenkman (6. Juni 2003)

alles klar frankenbiker. ich bin dabei.

tom wie schauts aus, machen wir ne fahrgemeinschaft? kann dich abholen oder so wenn du willst? 

ciao marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2003)

Wäre klasse. Wenn Du so 1 Stunde vorher bei mir in der Langen Straße wärst, wär gut.

Kennst Du den Weg?


----------



## Wenkman (7. Juni 2003)

Hi Tom, 
kein Problem, ich fahr erstmal Richtung Stadtgrenze und ruf dann auf deinem Handy durch. Bis jetzt sagt mir die Strasse noch gar nichts. Aber das kriegen wir schon hin..Also bis morgen denne (oder besser bisher nachher) 

ciao marco


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juni 2003)

Einfach über die Stadtgrenze geradeaus drüber (von NBG kommend) dann bei kleinen Autohändler (Schaab Automobile) rechts abbiegen in die Meckstraße.
Dann fährst Du praktisch direkt auf die Lange Straße 37 zu. Ich wohne Nr. 35. Bei Kuch klingeln oder einfach durchrufen.

Bis gleich
TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juni 2003)

Hi,
ich versuch mal einen kleine Tourbeschreibung:
Eraserhead, Frankenbiker, Marco und ein Biker dessen Name ich mir leider nicht gemerkt habe und ich trafen uns in Altensittenbach/Hersbruck um die Berge der Hersbrucker Schweiz zu biken. Nach ein paar Metern durch den Ort ging es gleich die ersten heftigen Anstiege hoch. Die Trails da sind genauso wurzelig und verblockt wie an der Alten Veste oder am Tiergarten, nur eben länger. Das heißt man kann nicht eben mal so mit Schwung rauf, sondern muss sich richtig reinklemmen und reintreten um hochzukommen. Mein Puls schoss in ungeahnte Höhen und wollte auch nicht mehr so richtig nach unten kommen. Die Hitze tat Ihr übriges.
Frankenbiker und Eraserhead schienen das nicht zu spüren. Wie Uhrwerke schossen die beiden die Anstiege hoch und warteten dann oben auf den Rest.
Dann so nach 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden die erste Rast, die ich dringend benötigte. Die Wanderer im Kaffee "Kraft" gaben sich die fetten Scheufele, während wir an unseren Powerbars knabberten.
Nach der Pause ging's dann munter weiter, wobei es jetzt bei mir etwas besser lief. Marco und ich bildeten aber weiterhin das hintere Drittel.
Viele Anstiege, technisch Downhills und verwurzelte Trails später passierte es dann:
Es begann zu regenen oder besser zu schütten. Aber nicht nur von oben, nein, es regnete von rechts, von links, von unten und schoss als Fontäne aus den Kanaldeckeln. Wir fuhren einfach weiter (man kann ja nicht nasser als nass werden, also egal) und erreichten unser Autos. Dort am Ortseingang hatte es kurioserweise keinen Tropfen geregnet. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen fand ich die Dusche sogar angenehm erfrischend.
Es wurden dann insgesammt 60 Km, mit 4 Stunden reiner Rollzeit, was für mich völlig ausrechend war  . Meinen Polar hatte ich 5 Stunden laufen. Der zeigte einen Kalorienverbrauch an wie bei einer echten Gebirgstour.
Ich dachte eigentlich ich wäre schon einigermaßen fit für die Jahreszeit, aber die Tour hatte mir echt meine Grenzen aufgezeigt. Bis zu meinen Alpencross Ende August muss ich wohl noch einiges mehr tun fürchte ich.
Grüße
TOM
*derimmernochschwerebeinevongesternhat*


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juni 2003)

@Frankenbiker
Das sind alle AX Übergänge meiner Tour im August: 
Sonnwendjoch, 1060m, Pfitscher Joch 2275m, Pfunderer Joch 2570m, Limo Joch 2174m, Forcella Ambrizzola 2277m, Forcella San Tomaso 1370m, Passo Valles 2010m, Passo Rolle 2200m, Passo 5 Croci 2018m, Rif. Filizi 16 8m, Mt Velo 1080m
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juni 2003)

@ dendervongesternimmernochschwerebeinehat  

dann war die Tour ja genau richtig 
- je härter die Tour (und die Hitze hat auch ihren Tribut gefordert), desto größer der Trainingserfolg - ich steh dazu, auch wenn die G1-Trainierer jetzt aufjaulen mögen.   

Den ersten Teil des AX kenn ich - ein absoluter Knaller, v. a. das Pfundnerjoch: komplett fahrbar, schalte aber lieber dein Pulsmesser aus - am Ende bleibts steil und die Luft wird dünner. Aber dann folgt einer der besten Alpendownhills überhaupt: Singletrails über Wiesen und dann einige technische, aber fahrbare Herausforderungen.  


War eine sehr nette Tout und eraserhead hat einige Schmakerln herausgesucht wie z. B. die Ankerschlucht, den Felsrücken bei Hartenstein und den Hohenglückssteig, wenn auch der Name etwas euphemistisch klingt.  


Nur schade, dass der letzte Downi nach Pommelsbrunn dann unter herbstlichen Bedingungen zu fahren war - greifen die Cantis rechtzeitig vor der Kehre?? Und leider waren ja auch kleiner Ausfälle zu beklagen.  

Vielleicht geht ja in nächster Zeit nochmal was zusammen, vielleicht dann wieder in der Fränkischen.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. Juni 2003)

Mir wurden gestern auch wieder meine Grenzen aufezeigt...



Wir haben uns gerstern den Kornberg und den Waldstein gegeben und ich war echt geschafft...nachdem ich mein grünes Monster (Salsa) genommen hab - so 7-fach, mit Canties und nur 5cm Federweg ging die Tour ganz schön auf die Substanz..

@AM
Wie siehts Morgen nach der Mittagshitze mit ner kleinen "Relaxingrunde" im Wald aus???


Grüße

Alex

P.S. Hat was; mim Laptop am Badesee - nur die Sonne stört...


----------



## Wenkman (8. Juni 2003)

wow wow wow, die tour am samstag hat mir gezeigt wo ich konditionell eigentlich stehe.....

ABER nichtsdestotrotz, war es eine interessante Runde in der Hersbrucker Schweiz, in einer herrlichen Gegend....danke nochmal an die Guides, ich hoffe Tom und ich haben euch nicht zu sehr den Trainingserfolg vermiest....

...ach ja, waren eurer bikes eigentlich auch so sauber wie meines...??..dachte heute schon es hätte jemand durch die Waschstrasse gefahren.... da glaubt einem doch keiner das man biken war.. 

also schöne tage noch, bis zur nächsten tour

grüße marco


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@AM
> Wie siehts Morgen nach der Mittagshitze mit ner kleinen "Relaxingrunde" im Wald aus???
> *



Moin Alex,
das wird wohl nix denn ich geh heute schon um 9 (vor der Mittagshitze) mit meiner Freundin zu ner kleinen Trailfinder-Runde los. Ich will die Verlängerung der "Schlange" hinter Ungelstätten mal auskundschaften. Aber eventuell geht ja noch was diese Woche (spätestens Donnerstag denke ich).
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Moin Alex,
> ...



Ok, dan  geh ich heut Abend mal wieder ne Runde mit "Gladys" reiten...in den Sonnenuntergang mim Singlespeeder hat was...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *@ dendervongesternimmernochschwerebeinehat
> 
> dann war die Tour ja genau richtig
> ...



Hmm, könnte das eventuell dran liegen, das für Dich Grundlage irgendwie kein echtes Thema mehr ist??? 
Du brauchst wahrscheinlich echt solche Hammertouren, damit Du überhaupt noch was merkst 
Ich hab jedenfalls nach meiner Frühjahr-Rennrad-G1 Trainingswoche eine erhebliche Leistungssteigerung gahabt. Ich geb Dir aber schon recht dabei, dass man wenn die Grundlage da ist, man schon etwas heftiger rangehen muss. 
Dafür war die Tour dann aber echt perfekt... 

@Alti
Hab die Verlängerung der Röthenbachklamm heute gebiked. Das sind nochmal 3 Kilometer feinster Surf-Trail. Nicht ganz so schlangenmäßig verwunden wie der vordere Teil aber trotzdem ganz nett. Auch etwas versanded, wäre was für unseren Freund  ZZZZorro. Den Trail sollten wir uns unbedingt mal vornehmen. Eventuell als Donnerstagsalternative?
Gruß
TOM
*dersichwiesauaufdenalpencrossfreut*


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> [BHab die Verlängerung der Röthenbachklamm heute gebiked. Das sind nochmal 3 Kilometer feinster Surf-Trail. Nicht ganz so schlangemäßig verwunden wie der vordere Teil aber trotzdem ganz nett. Auch etwas versanded, wäre was für unseren Freund  ZZZZorro mitnehmen. Den Trail sollten wir uns unbedingt mal vornehmen. Eventuell als Donnerstagsalternative?[/B]


Hi Tom,

au fein, des klingt ja schick. Ob des allerdings mit mir die Woche was wird muss ich erstma sehen, ob und wie des morgen beim lulligen Anrollen läuft. Andererseits muss ick mich irgendwann ja mal wieder aufs Bike schwingen. 

Grüße aussem Ländle


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ok, dan  geh ich heut Abend mal wieder ne Runde mit "Gladys" reiten...in den Sonnenuntergang mim Singlespeeder hat was...   *



Like a lonesome Cowboy...


----------



## Diva (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Mir wurden gestern auch wieder meine Grenzen aufezeigt...
> 
> Wir haben uns gerstern den Kornberg und den Waldstein gegeben und ich war echt geschafft...nachdem ich mein grünes Monster (Salsa) genommen hab - so 7-fach, mit Canties und nur 5cm Federweg ging die Tour ganz schön auf die Substanz..
> ...



Hey Alex, 
am Waldstein waren wir auch! War wieder ein geniales WE im Fichtel. Wo wir überall waren - sogar im Felsenlabyrint - was ja mit Rad nicht so viel Sinn macht! Aber schee wars und zu Fuß kommen wir da wohl erst als Rentner hin... Habe jedenfalls meine Portion blaue Flecken für die nächste Zeit ;-) Baden im Fichtelsee haben wir leider nicht mehr geschafft. Irgendwie kamen wir nie vor 11 Uhr los und abends war dann der Hunger größer als die Lust auf ein Sprung ins Wasser.
Ciao Diva


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

@Diva

...ist immer wieder was Besonderes in Haideck zu sein - dort lebt ein sehr guter Freund von mir mitten imWlad - die Tour am Samstag war schon knackig und vor allem sehr heiß - am Sonntag haben wir uns dann für Badesee und relaxen entschieden - war ja auch "schweineheiß"...

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------

